# Check my DYI wall framing



## Shardik (Mar 19, 2019)

My first DYI project that I’ll need to get a permit for. I’m enclosing my porch by replacing a screen with a new 22’ wall. The porch is already enclosed on three sides. My assumption is that the opening is not load bearing since, well, there is just a screen there now. 

My wall framing plan is below. I’d appreciate any comments. The 2x6 headers are two on-end with ½ plywood sandwiched between.  Everything else is 2x4.







My additional questions are:
1.    Do I need to tie/strap any of the studs to the base plate?
2.    How many anchors to the concrete slab below will I need?
3.    Can I use construction screws rather than nails?

Thanks!


----------



## Shardik (Mar 19, 2019)

Doesn't look like you can see the image I posted. It's at: https://imgur.com/a/3Bb1H2u


----------



## cda (Mar 19, 2019)

Welcome

We can’t give legal advice

A carpenter/ attorney or is it an attorney/carpenter?


----------



## cda (Mar 19, 2019)

Not into walls but you may want to meet hurricane standards


----------



## rktect 1 (Mar 19, 2019)

Shardik said:


> Doesn't look like you can see the image I posted. It's at: https://imgur.com/a/3Bb1H2u



Just don't install any ceiling joists, floor joists or roof rafters on the single top plate and it will be ok.


----------



## Shardik (Mar 19, 2019)

cda said:


> Welcome
> 
> We can’t give legal advice
> 
> A carpenter/ attorney or is it an attorney/carpenter?



If you're asking about me, I'm an employment lawyer. This is a personal project I'm just looking for help with. I'll get the plan approved before I start work, so I'm not looking for legal advice, just a better understanding.  Thanks!


----------



## cda (Mar 19, 2019)

Shardik said:


> If you're asking about me, I'm an employment lawyer. This is a personal project I'm just looking for help with. I'll get the plan approved before I start work, so I'm not looking for legal advice, just a better understanding.  Thanks!




Just kidding, some of my best friends are lawyers

You have come to the right place for advice.

Good luck on the project, I cannot build a straight wall.


----------



## my250r11 (Mar 19, 2019)

Does not mean the existing structure was sized correctly. Seen many things not built to code and still standing. Mostly because they haven't been stressed enough. We don't get much snow here but about every 20 years or so we get a big 2ft plus snow and all the illegal unpermitted porches, carports etc. end up on the ground along with some complaint ones, the code is minimum. 

I would want to see the headers at the top to bear the load and can do as you wise under it.


----------



## steveray (Mar 19, 2019)

Do Yourself In Framing.......Looks perfect!.....


----------



## ADAguy (Mar 19, 2019)

How many hurricanes has the house been thru?


----------



## Shardik (Mar 19, 2019)

steveray said:


> Do Yourself In Framing.......Looks perfect!.....


Thanks!


----------



## Shardik (Mar 19, 2019)

ADAguy said:


> How many hurricanes has the house been thru?



Tallahassee home built in 2007, so I'd say maybe three smaller storms. Michael just missed us to the west.


----------



## jar546 (Mar 19, 2019)

None of your questions can be answered without knowing a lot more about this wall, the load from above, what wind zone you are in, the actual dimensions involved, type of sheathing, what type of windows or hurricane shutters, etc. etc etc.  It is a nice pictorial of a wall frame.  That could be a storefront, house, garage, shed, etc.


----------



## Shardik (Mar 25, 2019)

jar546 said:


> None of your questions can be answered without knowing a lot more about this wall, the load from above, what wind zone you are in, the actual dimensions involved, type of sheathing, what type of windows or hurricane shutters, etc. etc etc.  It is a nice pictorial of a wall frame.  That could be a storefront, house, garage, shed, etc.



Thanks. I tried to give most of this information in my post. It's not a storefront or a garage, etc. It's a non-load bearing wall that will replace a screen on a porch. it's about 22' long and 9' tall. I'll use 3/4 OSB and house wrap for sheathing. The window sizes are in the drawings. If it matters, the larger will be a 3 lite slider and the smaller will be a 2 lite slider. I'm not sure if they have to be tempered glass or not...maybe someone here can help me answer that question. No shutters. It looks like Tallahassee is a Zone II wind zone.

Thanks


----------



## ADAguy (Mar 25, 2019)

You are in fact "changing" a non-load bearing feature to one now exposed to wind loads that may transfer those additional forces to existing walls during storm events.


----------



## Shardik (Mar 25, 2019)

Thank you. I've been referencing the code section for non-load bearing exterior walls. Does this mean I should be referencing something else? Does it change the framing, anchoring, or other aspects of my wall design?

My goal here is have what I need to file for a permit and hopefully get it approved (something I've never done). Is there anything else I'll need to run down / provide to meet that goal?​


----------



## Mark K (Mar 25, 2019)

From the posted picture you have 3 flat 2x4 that support roof loads spanning approximately 6 feet.  I do not see how this could meet the prescriptive provisions in the code.  

If you are concerned about high winds then how will you resist the uplift?

Hire an engineer and get a contractor to build it.


----------



## ADAguy (Mar 25, 2019)

Do you have a footing under the edge of your slab to attach your plate too?


----------



## Shardik (Mar 25, 2019)

Mark K said:


> From the posted picture you have 3 flat 2x4 that support roof loads spanning approximately 6 feet.  I do not see how this could meet the prescriptive provisions in the code.



For residential non-load bearing walls, I read the code as permitting this with the cripple studs on top. If it's actually load bearing (or will become so as someone else suggested) it doesn't look like the 2x4s would work. I'll have to answer that question. 



ADAguy said:


> Do you have a footing under the edge of your slab to attach your plate too?



I'm honestly not sure. It's just a concrete slab as far as I can tell. My plan was drill and put in expanding concrete ties/anchors to secure the bottom plate. Is there something in particular I should look for to answer your question?



Mark K said:


> Hire an engineer and get a contractor to build it.



I may. This sounds like a fun project that I'd like to do if I can. If I can't do it right, I'll hire someone who can.

Thanks again for all the help!


----------



## ADAguy (Mar 25, 2019)

Lets take this a step further, does your roof have exposed eves, if so does it have hurricane clips?


----------



## ICE (Mar 25, 2019)

None of what I've seen so far is of any help.  It never will be in as much as you don't know what you have and we don't know what you need.  There is such a gamut of variables that it takes someone that knows the requirements in your particular area to design the structure.  For example, one AHJ lets you infill with little extra work and another AHJ requires a continuous footing.

There might be a deal breaker such as a EERO that currently opens to the patio cover.  Be aware that electrical receptacles will be required and those receptacles most likely require arc fault protection.  Is an electrical service upgrade required to accomplish that?

I recommend a trip to the building dept.  Take a rudimentary (that means that you can create it) site drawing with a floor plan for the proposed work.  Be accurate with the dimensions.  Ask for any handouts on framing.

There was a time in my career that a site/floor plan was all we needed for a permit.  We would provide the applicant with a Type V  handout and they built to that.  Maybe you'll get lucky.


----------



## ADAguy (Mar 26, 2019)

That time has long since past ICE, he lives in a land in which a typical Type V will blow away in their winds.


----------



## Rick18071 (Mar 26, 2019)

[RB] SUNROOM. A one-story structure attached to a dwelling
with a glazing area in excess of 40 percent of the gross
area of the structure’s exterior walls and roof.

R301.2.1.1.1 Sunrooms. Sunrooms shall comply
with AAMA/NPEA/NSA 2100. For the purpose of
applying the criteria of AAMA/NPEA/NSA 2100
based on the intended use, sunrooms shall be identified
as one of the following categories by the permit
applicant, design professional or the property owner
or owner’s agent in the construction documents.
Component and cladding pressures shall be used for
the design of elements that do not qualify as main
windforce-resisting systems. Main windforce-resisting
system pressures shall be used for the design of
elements assigned to provide support and stability
for the overall sunroom.

I don't know about the FL codes but if it is like the IRC and if this will make it a sun room as defined it will need to be designed by AAMA/NPEA/NSA 2100-12 which you can get for free on line.


----------



## ADAguy (Mar 26, 2019)

As previously stated, "its all about wind resistence"


----------

